# eyes



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

How do you gals/guys get the crusties off your dogs' eyes? It can't be wiped away and can't be easily pulled off w/o yanking on the hair too. 

Also, Tillie's mom had suggested, in another thread, the use of Angel Eyes for relief of tear staining. Have you, Tillie's mom, or anyone else used it successfully and are there any bad things about it that I should know?

Thanks gang


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I will let the others tell you about Angel Eyes; I do not use it. As for the crusties a luke warm wash cloth wet (not mearly damp and not dripping) held for about a min. (with a dog not use to this a min is a long time) this will losen them up and you sould be able to wipe them away. If there is some left over in the eye wetting drops will help. Also do this process before going to bed for the night. After a time you may not have to do this often. Wetting drops are safe and cost less then a dollar.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

If the little crusties harden on Ruby's face, I usually use a wet a cotton ball that softens them and they come off. I also wash her face with the SPA Lavish Blueberry and Vanilla facial scrub, and that cleans the crusties really well.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I used Angel'sEyes for years and I thought it was a miracle. It does have a small amount of an antibiotic, but they say the tearing is caused by red yeast. The ingredients say 100% dried liver. My maltese and bichon both had terrible tearing until I used this, and it totally went away. I sprinkle a tiny bit in Sophie's food, and she loves it!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies, I will try the wet, warm cloth route. He doesn't seem to like when I do anything to his face so it may take some time to get used to it 

Sophie's mom, if the tearing is caused by red yeast then if I'm feeding home cooked with no red yeast added to the food then the staining should go away or lessen, no?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't use the Angel Eyes (yet) but have heard good things about it...
I do the same with the warm, wet wash cloth and then I use a "flea comb" to comb through the eye/muzzle hair to get the crustys and goo out... I do this every other day at a minimum, otherwise the gunk gets too crusted and her poor eyes are just about glued shut! Good Luck!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I have used Angel Eyes on Piper and the change really was miraculous. I tried everything you can imagine but she had horrible staining. I know some people don't like that it contains a small amount of antibiotic but I did talk to her vet about it before using.

It began to clear up within in weeks-not only her eyes but her beard staining as well. When I look at old pictures, I can't believe what a difference it has made. She stays white now for the most part but when I notice the staining coming back, I use it for a week or so and it clears right up.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

cool, thanks ladies


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I fix Sissy's pony tail every morning and give her a quick comb so I normally just comb through around her eyes and keep everything all cleaned up. She never really has eye stain or any problem.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> I have used Angel Eyes on Piper and the change really was miraculous. I tried everything you can imagine but she had horrible staining. I know some people don't like that it contains a small amount of antibiotic but I did talk to her vet about it before using.
> 
> It began to clear up within in weeks-not only her eyes but her beard staining as well. When I look at old pictures, I can't believe what a difference it has made. She stays white now for the most part but when I notice the staining coming back, I use it for a week or so and it clears right up.


So you don't have to use this all the time? I just got this for my cream colored pup who gets the tear stains. He has only been on it for a week. Since it is expensive it would be good news if he does not have to be on it all the time?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been using I-stain. It's a powder that contains probiotics. I started using it regularly and Lizzie's right eye is stain free, but her left eye is still stained. The Spa Lavish facial scrub just came today and I am going to give that a try. I am really hesitant to use the Angel Eyes because I feel that antibiotics should be used very judiciously, although the amount in it is subclinical.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Tony & Milo said:


> So you don't have to use this all the time? I just got this for my cream colored pup who gets the tear stains. He has only been on it for a week. Since it is expensive it would be good news if he does not have to be on it all the time?


Yes Annmarie it's not meant to be used long term- once it clears up, you can start to taper off the usage (4x per week, 3x per week, etc) until you're not giving it anymore. I think there may be a description of the taper off process on the bottle, if not I'm sure it's on their website. Some lucky people never see the stains again but Pipers do come back occasionally and I give it to her every other day for about a week. I would say Piper needs it about 3x a year.

I did speak to my vet about it and he said the amount of antibiotic in Angel Eyes was minimal and safe. I know some people don't want to give it but I felt reassured after my conversation with the vet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Trish, I use a small flea comb and just comb them out.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

All good info. Thanks very much ladies.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am having trouble keeping up with Amelia's eyes. The tips you guys gave were helpful, but the problem is that she doesn't like me grooming her face. When she was younger she didn't mind, but now she wiggles around and won't let me get at them. Does anyone have any suggestions for how you get your dog to sit while you groom their face?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I purchased a grooming slip and attached it to an eye hook screwed into the bottom of a cabinet over my washing machine. I put an inexpensive bath mat with a non-slip back on the washer to make it more comfortable for him to stand on. With this arrangement, the grooming slip holds him in one place, and I have both hands free to work on him.

Since I've been grooming him this way since he was quite young, he knows that he can't get away, and stays pretty still for everything but his feet. He still fussed about his feet, but he's well enough restrained that I can get the job done in spite of him!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Julie has lots of tear and beard staining. I've been using I Stain with mixed results and now am trying Eye Envy- as anyone used it? If it doesn't work than I think will use Angel Eyes. I too have been reluctant to use it as don't want her to build up any resistance to antibiotics..which sounds like the same concern others have expressed.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

@ Krandall-
Could you tell me how a slip lead works? That sounds like a great set up and would work in my laundry room, but does the lead choke the dog?


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I've used everything with Rico, as he always had staining, plus with his dry eye meds, the wetness is amplifyed. So Angel Eyes worked great (tapering off and starting as needed), a small flea comb each morning works great, warm water to soften the crusties. All good. I use an electric clipper to shave between his eyes and clip some of the stained fur under his eyes. That helps.

Lucy needs nothing except a pinch with my fingers to get crusties every now and then.

As for holding them still while I work....isn't that what their beards are for? LOL I grasp firming and hold the fur under his chin. He doesn't mond at all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> @ Krandall-
> Could you tell me how a slip lead works? That sounds like a great set up and would work in my laundry room, but does the lead choke the dog?


It's just a nylon loop with a snap hook at one end. (like the snap on a leash) You snap that to an eye bolt over the dog's head. You slip the loop over the dog's head, then there is a small plastic piece that slides down so that you can snug it up around their neck.

If you have it hung at the right height, it shouldn't put ANY pressure on the dog's neck if they are sitting or standing quietly. Obviously you should never leave a dog unattended in a grooming slip, because if they fell (or jumped) off the table, they would be hanging by their neck! But as long as you are standing right there with them, it's perfectly safe... probably safer than having them up on a table (or washer<g>) unrestrained.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Carolz You might hold off on Angel Eyes, Since Julie had surgery and was on meds. it could have caused the red bacteria and it will correct as the new hair grows. My white female had an ear infection awhile back and it caused staining from the eye the infection was in while on meds. the old stain is going away and there is no new staining. I do not use Angel Eyes because I have had two dogs with many eye problems and the eye vet told me for dog with eye problems it is a nono. It's not a bad product, there are a lot of people who abuse it.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me that the meds that Julie had been on could be contributing to her staining. Will wait awhile before considering Angel Eyes.
CarolZ


----------

